# fat in the morning



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

My mice seem double the size in the morning in comparison to the evening. Is this me? or is this normal?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

My mice look awful in the mornings. They are all hunched up and sleepy eyed, and their fur sticks out so much that they do look like fat furry balls. By the time the evening feed has rolled round they are back to their beautiful, sleek, typey selves 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw the topic title and thought 'Isn't that just a normal woman thing when you're choosing what to wear for the day?' :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I always think they look so cute in the mornings when they're all squidgy, podgy and sleepy-eyed xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Now I know what I'm missing by sleeping through most of the mornings.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Now I know what I'm missing by sleeping through most of the mornings.


I'm jealous now, I hate getting up! :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

moustress said:


> Now I know what I'm missing by sleeping through most of the mornings.


Hehe When I get up, my mice are asleep!! (I get up at 5:30am for work)

W xx


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

LOL-I tend to wake the mice up with my alarm to get up for work- they always give me sleepy looks "It's called 'snooze' for a reason!"


----------

